# Can a foreign spouse work as a freelancer in SA?



## TNK (6 mo ago)

Hello everyone.

I hope some in this forum can share their experiences with me. I live in Cape Town on a spousal visa. I have recently submitted my PR application and know that I have a long wait ahead. I would like to work from home and try to earn some kind of income from online work or local freelancing. 

My options are finding local full time work and endorsing my visa or setting up a business. Have any of you pursued the business route in a freelancer capacity and did it work out? Has anyone pursued this freelance idea maybe as a sole proprietor? Any suggestions would be great. Thank you.


----------



## oyingwenya (Dec 13, 2020)

Hi TNK, just to find out - are you asking if your spousal visa can be endorsed for work/business based on being a freelancer? Or you are asking in general whether non-citizens can be freelancers in the republic?


----------



## TNK (6 mo ago)

Hi Oyingwenya,

Thank you for your responding to my post. Yes to your first question. I think that my spousal visa can possibly be endorsed in some form. I am trying to establish if doing so as a freelancer is possible and if others have done so successfully in the past. For example setting up company TNK for my freelance work, registering this company at SARS and endorsing my spouse visa to work for myself at TNK. I would then setup a website to market my services and create a fiverr profile too.

I want to find out if this is possible and if there are any hurdles along the way that I should be aware of.


----------



## oyingwenya (Dec 13, 2020)

Oh yes you can have your business registered. I can gladly assist you do both CIPC and SARS even BEE registration (and other services) at a compansation of R550. It takes just about a single day. I have an account with CIPC and have registered 4 businesses for non-citizens this month - my own freelancing  So on that note its a definite yes! And they are all sole directors...no restrictions.

On the other part of the question regarding endorsement on the current spousal visa, l am not aware of any issues or requirements besides your business's CIPC reqistration certificate and SARS registration certificate. I hope those who have encountered any further issues can share on this thread.


----------



## TNK (6 mo ago)

Thank you so much for this information. It is extremely useful. I am curious though, what proof would would a sole proprietor submit if they chose that route instead? I see it listed as another option other than formally registering a business. I am already registered with SARS. Would an IT150 (Notice of registration) be acceptable proof of tax registration? Or is it a case that the cipc route is the preferred method for a successful submission?

I suspect I will need yet another police clearance for this endorsement application. Thank you again for your help and for offering your services. I will definitely keep you in mind


----------



## oyingwenya (Dec 13, 2020)

My pleasure TNK. Remember in South Africa a business is a juristic person therefore its formal registration, and tax registration are separate from you the owner (although your are somewhat still liable personally for it). Therefore, you need to avail your personal SARS registration certificate as well as business SARS certificate. All the best.


----------

